# Sticky  How did you find Tech Support Guy?



## TechGuy

We're always interested to hear how new members find the site. Please vote below to let us know... and don't forget to let your friends and family know about us!


----------



## LauraMJ

I Googled "tech help sites" and looked at several, but found this one to be the friendliest, most active, and most knowledgeable, so I stayed.  

90% of all I know about computers, I've learned here.


----------



## TheShooter93

I found this site through Google as well, and can also say that the large majority of what I've learned about computers has been through helping out here. :up:


----------



## ekim68

I found this site on a search back in 2003 for a technical problem with drivers, and then found a community...


----------



## valis

pretty much what ekim68 said, only 2004.


----------



## jimi

gotta be the same except the year. Mike ever think about bringing back chat, where you could lurk
don't! but it was funny at the time.

what happened to pre-2005 posts??? i was going to try and see what the problem was that brought me here


----------



## Cookiegal

jimi said:


> gotta be the same except the year. Mike ever think about bringing back chat, where you could lurk
> don't! but it was funny at the time.
> 
> what happened to pre-2005 posts??? i was going to try and see what the problem was that brought me here


The posts are still there but the search had to be trimmed down to only give the first 500 results. You can do the search in "ascending order" as opposed to "descending order" and you will find your very first 500 posts. It's more difficult to find those in between unless you can narrow it down using key words.


----------



## jimi

Thank you :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome.


----------



## Zero-Cool

I found this site when I was searching in Google ! So, when I registered into this site, I was really happy and really got attached to this site.
This is really great site, love it.


----------



## gurutech

Was doing phone technical support for a nationwide dial-up ISP (this was in 2004), and one of the guys I helped to fix his problem referred me to the site. Been here ever since...


----------



## hewee

That was so long ago. 

I used Goggle.

OK was over at an "Unofficial Aptiva Web Sites" that closed down right after 9/11/2001. Was a great site but we all went crazy looking around for a new forum.
I think found looking for a new forum and two other sites but liked this one better.
Then others from Unofficial Aptiva Web Sites also came here and are still here. 
DS (Dark Star), Wino and others all came over back then.


----------



## [email protected]

Im guessing google....and it was a computer issue....and it was fixed... ive made some awesome friends here in the last 10 years!


----------



## Tergelet

Thanks to Google I found TechGuy, I was searching on how to resolve an issue on my Android phone. Since I'm not really a tech-savvy person, I rely on the internet on how to solve problems with my gadgets


----------



## Couriant

Not sure if it was google, but I did a search for my issue and found this site.


----------



## pyritechips

jimi said:


> gotta be the same except the year. *Mike ever think about bringing back chat, where you could lurk*
> don't! but it was funny at the time.
> 
> what happened to pre-2005 posts??? i was going to try and see what the problem was that brought me here


Hey! Chat was great. I spent a lot of time in there and met many a good person to chat with. Combsdon was one. I sure miss him.

Ditto here on the google search. I was a noob and helped destroy my computer. I got fast and easy help here and never looked back. A year later I was helping others!


----------



## Wino

hewee said:


> That was so long ago.
> 
> I used Goggle.
> 
> OK was over at an "Unofficial Aptiva Web Sites" that closed down right after 9/11/2001. Was a great site but we all went crazy looking around for a new forum.
> I think found looking for a new forum and two other sites but liked this one better.
> Then others from Unofficial Aptiva Web Sites also came here and are still here.
> DS (Dark Star), Wino and others all came over back then.


Hewee, you probably would have been better off leaving that tidbit out.


----------



## twinofangelize56

Angelize56 got me here! 

....... from a distance so to speak.


----------



## Gr3iz

I was researching a problem, so it was most likely Google that brought me here. I started reading a bit, helped a couple of people solve their problems, got the "warm, fuzzy feeling" from their appreciation, donated to the cause and have been enjoying my stay ever since. Mostly good people here! You're always going to have that special few on either end of the spectrum ... ;-)
I just want to say, Thank You, Mike!


----------



## ACA529

It was 2005. I Googled either "Free Tech Support" or just "Tech Support" and TSG was the first or second website that came up.


----------



## StrangeCrunchy1

Yeah, I was searching google for an answer to whether or not I'd be able to get my recovery partition back if I were to toss it...this morning, actually. Figured this would be a good place to find help after looking through a few of the threads. So, I'd like to say thanks for y'all's site being here.


----------



## TheShooter93

Welcome to TSG, *StrangeCrunchy1*. :up:


----------



## Lance1

I used to hangout at various help sites for many years and found most unproductive. I still look around, one is *Sevenforums* that is comparative to TSG, but not as much interaction and participation as TSG. I love this site, and the folks that make it a virtual home away from home. Although, I have had a slap on the wrist to keep me on the strait and narrow once or twice... You know who you are... Thanks TSG.


----------



## eddie5659

Ah, how did I find this place, many years ago........


Well, I was into computer security, basically firewalls etc, and i used to post to a website out there. It wasn't the same kind of forums as here, as in when you reply the post goes to the top. Nope, you had to search for them.


Anyway, I was in there talking about closing ports etc, and someone posted a link to TSG. It was the old site, so I logged in, and sat on the Web and Email section. I just replied with the same old replies, till I got a bit more knowledgeable, by reading at Microsoft etc.

Then, I moved to All Other Sofware, and stayed there for years. Only moved to security again, back when HijackThis was one of the only tools out there, and we had to do stuff manually 

Most of what I know is from here, or malware training, and reading here and there


----------



## eddie5659

hewee said:


> That was so long ago.
> 
> I used Goggle.
> 
> OK was over at an "Unofficial Aptiva Web Sites" that closed down right after 9/11/2001. Was a great site but we all went crazy looking around for a new forum.
> I think found looking for a new forum and two other sites but liked this one better.
> Then others from Unofficial Aptiva Web Sites also came here and are still here.
> DS (Dark Star), Wino and others all came over back then.


Dark Star I remember well, I dragged him over from another site


----------



## TheITMonkey

Found through Google, found my self on the site many times before I decided to join up. Now spend most of my time helping people on here ; )


----------



## syeef

Hello, I am the new guy! (my account, not so much )

Forgot how I found this place... but I remember getting here through Google.


----------



## simbaha3

I voted "Other Web Site"


----------



## DaveBurnett

Forgot: Don't even know how long till I post this then edit it.


----------



## sweets1981

pyritechips said:


> Hey! Chat was great. I spent a lot of time in there and met many a good person to chat with. Combsdon was one. I sure miss him.
> 
> Ditto here on the google search. I was a noob and helped destroy my computer. I got fast and easy help here and never looked back. A year later I was helping others!


^ brought me here.


----------



## VB30

I found it through another website.


----------



## tomasfearchur

Tech Support Guy was on the Stumble Upon website. I have SU as a Windows 8 App and use it several times a day.

After reading the sample page I gave it a thumbs up vote, exited and went online to the site and immediately registered - so here I am.


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcome aboard, Thomas!


----------



## DavidYin

I am here through Google.
Mark: the very first post here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcome to TSG, David!


----------



## callmeataxi

I typed " BROADJUMP CLIENT FOUNDATION " into Google and this site was one of many to come up. have good one.


----------



## Exumab

There really is no question on this. Tech Support Guy is quite simply THE VERY BEST SUPPORT SITE AVAILABLE!
The amount of Friendly, Supportive, Kind and Knowledgeable help that members and administrators have given me has been invaluable. They have gotten me out of many a technical jam saving me from total despair. They truly deserve our earnest support!


----------



## Purrge

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!

I previously had an account so I'm actually not a new member. I thought I was big for my britches and haven't been around for a few years. I found out about you guys through google back when I had problems with my desktop. I'm back! And of course with problems with my laptop. But I am sooooo glad you guys are still around!


I know this doesn't tell you much about me and I do realize I sound like the millions of others that come to your site requesting help. But I want you to know I have never strayed from you guys by going to another site for help. So while I have been away, I am loyal to your site and you guys.

xoxoxo


----------



## jonasdatum

It has been so many years I do not even remember. 

Probably via a random search or some obscure article.


----------



## Machiavelli_G2G

Via a thread at G2G.


----------



## sweeteva

Yesterday,Googled way to make my webcam faster if possible,Without using another program like Manycam, Still not sure if i can, And wanted to make sure if i were connected to the fastest USB port ,To help speed up my webcam, think i found it but wanted me to login so i joined but the password they gave me were way to longg Then it said wait 15 mins to try again then i changed password somehow, so today i was able to login here, think i lost the page i were trying to login to see, That is how i found techguy


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi sweeteva and welcome to TSG,

I just wanted to say that you don't have to login to view pages, only if you want to post. Also, when registering you choose your own password. The only time you are given a password is if you forget the password you chose and request to have a new one sent to you.

Also, you can check your web browser's history to find the thread you were interested in but you may want to start your own thread if that doesn't answer your question. 

Anyway, regardless, we're glad you found us.


----------



## AndroidGuy82

I think by Google...?


----------



## 3zy

I was looking for a certain nick on google and it popped up with this site : ).


----------



## bp936

I found this site through the WINDOWS magazine way back as the number rated site. Still the best.


----------



## Valinorum

Through Google while I was training at GeekU and joined after watching a CMF thread there. I'd love to be a part of this wonderful team.


----------



## DonnaB

Gee. It's been over 3 years now since I joined. I think I found my way here the same way Valinorum did. 

Hi Val! (waves)


----------



## Valinorum

DonnaB said:


> Gee. It's been over 3 years now since I joined. I think I found my way here the same way Valinorum did.
> 
> Hi Val! (waves)


Hi Donna,
It is always great to see you.  (hug)

~ Val


----------



## Pyrofeline

I was using Google to try and find an answer to my Access 2007 question and then this site popped up in the results. While I ended up needing to ask a question specific to my problem, I appreciate that it was answered and I wasn't told to "Search the Archives" as some other sites have done before.

I do try to search the archives before I post, it's just sometimes the answer doesn't "jump" at me


----------



## Puckintrucker1

Heard Leo on XM radio.


----------



## trodas

By Google search when searching for how to completely remove Flash remains from Win7 system at witch I failed miserably


----------



## dustyjay

I read a short article in a Computer Shopper Magazine back in 2003 that led me here.


----------



## presc

I found this site on Google, and found it really informative. Well-organised and has various useful tips. Love it.


----------



## Tanis

Through Google but can't remember exactly what I was searching at the time, would have been a PC issue of some kind. Haven't looked back or gone elsewhere since and have learnt a good amount just from being here.


----------



## BobbyWat

I initially found the site when I wanted to get feed back on whether or not the "computer repair man" was dead. Meaning, if there was still a future for us guys that want to turn our favorite hobby into a career. Great responses. Then I saw one of Carey Holzman's youtube vid where he said this was a trusted forum for amateurs and pros alike. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JohnMcDaniel

A friend told about this forum through facebook.


----------



## keltic1der

I am not really sure, but I know I was googling something.


----------



## JohnMcDaniel

Tech support guy should be advertise because it is a good forum. Where anyone can ask for help or learn some new tips and tricks.


----------



## F5Fs

TechGuy said:


> We're always interested to hear how new members find the site. Please vote below to let us know... and don't forget to let your friends and family know about us!


Google, and I looked at the number of replies to each thread, better than any other forum.


----------



## dotty999

I looked under a stone and there it was, solid as a rock and made to last


----------



## bobs-here

i was using the search engine called, Duck Duck Go (DDG) and looking into !bang searching.

users can submit their own !bangs and while thinking of a new one i entered in, !tech forum. TSG appeared in the top 2 or 3 and i clicked it to realise i had found a new forum to join.


----------



## ampix

I had problem and my friends reccomend me this forum


----------



## theon.gj

I am new and after much searching for answers to help with my new windows 10 I was reading pages on this forum. not long afterwards, I am here.


----------



## Stupidface

I've known about the forum for a bit. But one day I just decided that I would register and join the debate. I wanted to become an active member


----------



## RT

I'm not sure how I found TSG, but I would guess Google, but I'm glad I did. I've made many friends here, but have neglected to keep up with them here, unfortunately for me! 

You'll see I've been a member since 2000, that's 2000 years ago in the metric system 
( and boy was it different back then! ) But things change, like it or not. There has even been a few cases where members have actually fallen in love (or sumthin like it) , and even married due to the TSG community! I qualify to the head over heels fallen in love portion of this pixmission! I won't expound on that,
so i deleted some further comment ... 
So for all you new folks, beware, but I hope you find help here!


----------



## RT

twinofangelize56 said:


> Angelize56 got me here!
> 
> ....... from a distance so to speak.


Marlene, you just brought some tears to my izes....I'm glad you wound up here, I'm just sorry for the journey you had to make...I haven't been around for a while so I' m sorta revisiting...I loved your sis, and she loved (or at least was tolerant of) everyone. You may not remember me, but I remember you...and Darlene. Hugs!


----------



## RT

I'm not sure, but I would guess Google.... and Computer prob solved....BUT the thing is not only helpful advice, but friendly.Most don't talk down to the less experienced. That's a damned important thing for newbies or even savvy users. If you actually give a care about the person you're trying to help (even if it doesn't work) you have made a difference. That's why I love this site, because people care!


----------



## hewee

Long time RT but I sure remember you.


----------



## RT

hewee said:


> Long time RT but I sure remember you.


I sure remember you too, young gentleman! Hope you are well my friend!


----------



## hewee

Doing the best I can right now. Hope you are too.


----------



## RT

hewee said:


> Doing the best I can right now. Hope you are too.


Yes, we all do the best we can with what we have to work with!  still a bit on the mend from a broken leg, but I'll be fine.

Now my memory these days are often dim, but I "_think'_ that you, sir, once did something clever with my avatar in your photo wizardly ways? Zoom to the infinite eye animated GIF thing? I remember, but you may not. Can't seem to find that file.... 
And I'll be much embarrassed if it wasn't you, but I _"think" _it was you. I'm not asking for a redo, just giving my memory cells a check


----------



## hewee

Hope the leg heals well. 
Did a lot of avatars way back and I may even have the .ufo file of it. But after moving twice who knows where it is. Many CD's and Zip disks all backed away some place. Bet I used Ulead PhotoImpact and Ulead GIF Animator 5.
After heart attack I have harder time remembering how I did things in the pass. Plus been so many years and I had so many Graphics programs on the older 98SE computer. Don't have all the things installed now.


----------



## RT

hewee, my heart goes out to you, I was unaware of your difficulties, and I hope you to continue to heal. I'm sure your life style has changed because of it, and hope your are, indeed,"doing the best you can" as you said. It's all anyone can do.
A broken leg isn't as important as a broken heart.... I think you might read that comment on different levels, coming from me, as you should know, if you know whot i mean, >wink, nudge<  So what I mean is that I'm wishing you the best, and keeping you in my prayers. 
But it's clear you retain a positive attitude, as you always have. 

heh, had some of those same Ulead programs, recall I boasted to you that I got a good deal one PhotoImapact version, and you said, something like "yeah, it's outdated = cheap price" ! But I guess I never used them to the full potential. But you did! 
yup, I recall ufo files! they can't be identified and are currently dis-avowed by the government  
Cheers to you my friend! 

Feel like I should be saying this to you via PM, or whatever TSG calls it now , but no matter. I'm nearly famous for posting and then quickly deleting, but I ain't gonna do that anymore. What you see here is what you get there.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> you, sir, once did something clever with my avatar in your photo wizardly ways


Is this the one you mean RT?

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/rt-master-magician.447609/#post-3413711

There's also another version in post no. 9 in that thread.

However, animations are no longer supported on this new forum software. They will work only on the screen you get when you click on the users name but not in the avatars that appear on every post.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Is this the one you mean RT?
> 
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/rt-master-magician.447609/#post-3413711
> 
> There's also another version in post no. 9 in that thread.
> 
> However, animations are no longer supported on this new forum software. They will work only on the screen you get when you click on the users name but not in the avatars that appear on every post.


Eek!! I'm being Administered to already!! What an unexpected find  Yes I think that's pretty close to my dim memory's recollection!! Hard to fathom that was over 10 years ago!

That was really nice of you to take the time to look that up, Karen (hope I remember your name correctly). That thread seems sparse, looking at it now, probably because there were images posted that doesn't show in this version of TSG, but wow! You just gave me a kick further down memory lane! Thanks!!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I'm being Administered to already


well you know I aim to please. 

It's my pleasure and welcome back.


----------



## RT

Thanks, again! (promise you, I'll behave... )


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I'll behave


I've no doubt.


----------



## dotty999

RT said:


> Thanks, again! (promise you, I'll behave... )


that's a shame! 

oops! off topic not that I ever but hardly go there!


----------



## Cookiegal

Down girl!


----------



## dotty999

I promise to be good from now on..


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> I promise to be good from now on..


Believe it when I see it


----------



## dotty999

I'm a new woman doncha know!


----------



## RT

Nothing wrong with the previous woman, if you ask me  but how long will we hijack this thread? The Admins have a scary red banner under their avatars that strikes fear into the hearts of newbies like me


----------



## hewee

Wow thanks for letting me make reply to old post RT made I never answered.


----------



## Cookiegal

hewee said:


> Wow thanks for letting me make reply to old post RT made I never answered.


LOL! Ten years is a bit of a delay.


----------



## RT

'Twas Cookiegal to the rescue hewee! Just glad it wasn't a computer help thread!!


----------



## hewee

Yes just a little delay but I made it.


----------



## OverTallman

Well my story aren't exactly what you'd like to know, but I'll throw it out anyway.

One day I was bored and wanna know if there's someone else who has upgraded a Dell Latitude D420 (a 2006 12" ultraportable with Yonah ULV processor) like me. I did find one guy who installed Win 10 TP on his D420, but I also stumbled on this thread. Basically speaking the OP was having trouble upgrading to Win 10 from Win 7 on his D430 (which is the successor of D420).

No offense, but I did find some of the replies amusing and utter non-sense, because:

I've upgraded two D430s to Win 10 64-bit before and the performance isn't too bad, okay not as fast as your i5 machines but for normal web surfing, it's fast enough, definitely snappier than the Bonnell/Saltwell Atom netbooks (also Win 10 capable), provided that I keep the OS as lean as possible (disable unnecessary startup programs, no bloatwares or anti-virus etc).
Over the past year I refurbished many laptops from 2007-2008 (and currently own a ThinkPad T61, an R61 and an X61) and they're perfectly capable to run Win 10, with respectable performance.
My D420 runs Win 10 just as well, even with a worse processor than D430. True it's quite slow, but I have the patience and it works very well as my go-to netbook: web browsing, typing documents, playing music and watching YouTube videos (in 360p). Hell I even managed to run a Win XP VM on it! IMO it's more practical than Android tablets or iPads.
Anyway enough trash talking, that's how I get to know the site.


----------



## Lance1

OverTallman said:


> Well my story aren't exactly what you'd like to know, but I'll throw it out anyway.
> 
> One day I was bored and wanna know if there's someone else who has upgraded a Dell Latitude D420 (a 2006 12" ultraportable with Yonah ULV processor) like me. I did find one guy who installed Win 10 TP on his D420, but I also stumbled on this thread. Basically speaking the OP was having trouble upgrading to Win 10 from Win 7 on his D430 (which is the successor of D420).
> 
> No offense, but I did find some of the replies amusing and utter non-sense, because:
> 
> I've upgraded two D430s to Win 10 64-bit before and the performance isn't too bad, okay not as fast as your i5 machines but for normal web surfing, it's fast enough, definitely snappier than the Bonnell/Saltwell Atom netbooks (also Win 10 capable), provided that I keep the OS as lean as possible (disable unnecessary startup programs, no bloatwares or anti-virus etc).
> Over the past year I refurbished many laptops from 2007-2008 (and currently own a ThinkPad T61, an R61 and an X61) and they're perfectly capable to run Win 10, with respectable performance.
> My D420 runs Win 10 just as well, even with a worse processor than D430. True it's quite slow, but I have the patience and it works very well as my go-to netbook: web browsing, typing documents, playing music and watching YouTube videos (in 360p). Hell I even managed to run a Win XP VM on it! IMO it's more practical than Android tablets or iPads.
> Anyway enough trash talking, that's how I get to know the site.


You may be of some value to TSG. Maybe...  Welcome!


----------



## dotty999

agreed, but we'd miss a little nonsense along the way


----------



## MartysLaptopIssues

I was looking all over the internet trying to find some scrap of information that would help me fix an old Gateway laptop.
Eventually I stumbled upon an old thread on this website. It wasn't much help, but gave me the idea to create an account here so I could ask for some.


----------



## SexyTech

WOW! A few old names in here!
I actually found this place through a YAHOO! search back in early 1998. the sight was just form action then with that funny green question mark logo! I participated a bit, then the site changed a bit and then I re-found it and actually joined up running amok in the tech areas as well as in Random. I have seen this place grow over the years and it's still my go to site when I need something off the wall! 

I guess I need to hang out here more often!


----------



## HappyGreenApple

Like many Google. Although very tempting to use my laptop as a test subject to verify Newton's Law of Gravitation, I did a little research and found Techguy. Glad I did. I guess my laptop is as well.


----------



## RT

I'm revising my previous post, because 17 years ago I was on dial up 
So more likely I ended up here via a Yahoo search, or whatever was the ATT defualt at the time ( didn't know much of any thing at that time _>sigh<_  
I'm a bit more confident now days


----------



## TheEnders

Well, have search for some computer help forum on Bing and found this site on the top list. Yeah, i am still using Bing even though it looks non sense right now.


----------



## AntoniaNewbie

On yooobtube


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

I said "OK google, Why don't windows 10 know that AoE is a Microsoft game?" It said; I don't know. Ask these guys.


----------



## simian

I found him Friday night, slumped over a bush drunk and singing. Joke


----------



## Cookiegal

the-j0k3r said:


> I found him Friday night, slumped over a bush drunk and singing.


Not possible. He doesn't sing.


----------



## dotty999

he might do in the shower!


----------



## Cookiegal

dotty999 said:


> he might do in the shower!


He doesn't shower either.


----------



## dotty999

and you would know... how?


----------



## Cookiegal

Err....ah....well.....ummmm.......a little birdie told me so.


----------



## simian

Tweety, it was tweety bird that told him, the snitch.


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Don't worry jOk3r I've sent my cat Sylvester to deal with that snitch.


----------



## jenny6

Feeling nostalgic to be here today. I found this forum in 2005 while i was working as a remote tech support for Dell Computers. I used to get my questions posted and answered . The people here are technically sound and helpful. I never got my questions unanswered.Things changed a lot in the mean time.I am happy to be active in this forum after long time.


----------



## steppenwolf

i was building an old computer from radio tubes and duct tape and it popped up


----------



## Johnny b

Deja vu


----------



## valis

LOL!


----------



## RT

Perhaps I misspoke when I said...uh, whatever I said about finding TSG earlier...
I was on dial up ATT 18 years ago...so it was probably Yahoo, or whatever was default at the time...but it was a search for a solution to a problem that led me here.

It learned me the meaning of www.com (wait,wait, wait dot com...) but it was par for the course back then...

A bit faster now, but what I've learned from this site has been invaluable, and I've had the good fortune to become acquainted with some really nice folks (smart too!)

I'm rambling. to be sure, but the difference between then and now is evident.
Community = new friends I trust, old friends I cherish.
Tech Support = informed, intelligent, passionate and focused about solving the problem which leads most folks here.

Simple or complex, solutions are offered in a generally friendly fashion, and a newbie won't be talked down to or embarrassed, just given a chance to learn...
It's why I stuck around.

So, glance over my comment, ignore it completely, for I'm just a ramblin' guy ...

sorry , had a bit of diarrhea of the keyboard there


----------



## dotty999

I blame Google for sending me here!


----------



## Gr3iz

I *thank *Google for sending you here! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm touched! You're so kind!


----------



## Johnny b

dotty999 said:


> I'm touched! ..........




sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## dotty999

you're just trying to keep on my good side!


----------



## Johnny b

A good place to be


----------



## southernlady

I may have answered this early one but in 2004, I discovered it thru PC Magazine (we got the hard copy back then) I think it was the years best 100 sites or something like that. Then when my computer had a replicating virus that was deep in the system, this site managed to help me fix it.


----------



## Miqw7394

I actually found the site almost by accident; through posting a reply to a thread on the Murga-Linux 'Puppy Linux' Forums. The reply to *that* actually sent the OP of that thread here, because everyone else had come to the conclusion that his problem was 'beyond our ken'.....and out of curiosity, I followed developments for a wee while.

The rest, as they say, is history.....

Mike.


----------



## Twiki

I usually find forums and put them in my other forums bookmarks to check out later. The forum bookmarks are the ones I'm subscribed to. I think I found this one through a Google search.

Checking this out later I noticed how up to date and busy this place is so I joined. I have a fav computer forum that is pretty dead but I stayed for a few friends there. We are usually the only one there but there's a large number of members. They don't say much or they're not sociable, just when they need help.


----------



## dotty999

THIS place beats all! It's much more than just a pc forum


----------



## Gr3iz

Agreed!


----------



## dotty999

welcome to TSG!


----------



## Johnny b

Welcome to TSG


----------



## RT

All youse guys are nuts!
i didn't find it, it found me...


----------



## Johnny b

Did someone delete a post?


----------



## valis

It was a spammer, so yes.


----------



## RT

Yes, but some Admin that once had residence in Acapulco told me I shouldn't do so...
Gawd, I miss her.

Should I delete this one?


----------



## valis

Nah....no worries as you didnt quote it....and I do miss Aca....


----------



## ekim68

I got reprimanded by her the first year I was here... Turns out we got along later....


----------



## Enta

I was searching for "malware removal" as my laptop has slowed down and I thought I've caught a kind of virus. And so I found this wonderful forum.


----------



## Johnny b

Welcome


----------



## cwwozniak

Welcome, Enta!

As for my story ... We were going to get our daughter an iPod for Christmas 2005. I was looking for a way for her to use it on a shared laptop without installing iTunes. I had heard it tries to take over anything media related and had a bunch of background tasks running for all users of the computer. A Google search found this place.

I believe I was once reprimanded by a moderator named JohnWill for suggesting someone look into using a program that he believed was a bit too close to P2P file sharing at the time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcome to TSG!! I believe you may have found what you were looking for, Deanna! ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

Welcome to TSG, Deanna


----------



## usacnagpur

Google!!


----------



## Johnny b

Welcome to TSG


----------



## Shazzalive

I've heard this site recommended by Carey Holzman on You Tube a few times - so I thought I'd come along and check it out.


----------



## Gr3iz

Make yourself to home! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I did many years ago and still feel comfy here


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes, dear. All hail the undisputed queen of messaging! ;-)


----------



## Ciberblade

I was lured here with Candy.


----------



## valis

lol....Acapulco candy by any chance?

Good to see you CB. Hope all finds you well.


----------



## Ciberblade

Hey V!  

Good to see you too. I am quite well...better than I have been in some time. Yourself?


----------



## Cookiegal

Ciberblade said:


> I was lured here with Candy.


This gave me quite a chuckle and yes, I did get it. 

It really is great to see you back Tom. It's been way too long. I hope you'll stick around for a while.


----------



## Ciberblade

Cookiegal said:


> This gave me quite a chuckle and yes, I did get it.
> 
> It really is great to see you back Tom. It's been way too long. I hope you'll stick around for a while.


Agreed - yeah, I've been going around and oiling rusty hinges


----------



## Cookiegal

I always enjoyed your sense of humour or even humor.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I found this site by stumbling across it with Google Search years ago as a novice computer user. I had an old Windows XP, Dell Dimension 2400 back than. I never joined this site previously due to my lack of skills but still read all the forums to assist with my own troubleshooting needs and after attending two online colleges one for AS in Computer Information Science with the concentration of networking and the other was a B.A in Cybersecurity for which I recently graduated from. The commencement ceremony is sometime in May. I became computer tech savvy prior to attending any college and realized my passion for cyber security and troubleshooting skills that I acquired by observing Microsoft Support after I authorised support specialist to use remote access to repair my malfunctioning operating system. I was click happy as a novice user since I lacked computing skills and the skills to mitigate potential risks associated with attacks on the network.

I want to give back to the forum what the forum gave to me, as well as to collaborate with other users to solve realistic computer and network related issues. 

So, Here I am with acquired skills to assist other users in the forum with network and operating system troubleshooting needs. I enjoy helping others, especially after experiencing numerous frustrating attacks as a once novice user. I have since accelerated my skill levels to a B.A level knowledge.


----------



## Gr3iz

Congratulations, Tina, and we're glad to have you here!


----------



## Johnny b

Second that ^^^^ :up:


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Congratulations, Tina, and we're glad to have you here!


Hi Gr3iz, Thank you so much for making me feel welcomed and a part of this community! 

I feel that I am not ready for actual employment until I adhere to the rules of this forum. I am also here to practice troubleshooting in a realistic like work environment without making persistent mistakes. I hope to make progress and refresh my memory since there was a wide variety of skill sets that I have aquired and is very difficult to remember all the information that was crammed into my brain. I learned programming skills, the five steps to troubleshooting computer issues, network security, penetration testing, and so much more. I am familiar with IT, Linux cali (Typically used for penetration testing) and other types of Linux. Testout simulation regarding linux and windows IT and Codeo simulated labs (Sponsored by Cisco) were some of the lab simulations to solve realistic scenarios regarding computer technology and cyber attack mitigation strategies. In conjunction with the learning process I was trained to write out and learn security policies and governmental security guidelines and cyber law.

I Also need to be mindful of my impulsivity and temptations to resolve issues when I am not familiar with some areas pertaining to coding and specific router types in the networking forum. Technology is evolving at a very rapid pace and us technicians are always in training to learn about newly innovated technology. I was also trained in a wide variety of social sciences such as intrapersonal and interpersonal relationships, sociology, humanities and general psychology as well as perspectives in history. This is where I was thrown for a loop and lost some of my technical skills because my focus was on social science and almost forgot everything I learned in computer information science.

It is a good thing I am not yet employed in this field because I would be so very fired

I can also sense that our administrator is making and all out effort to be nice to me but sense she is annoyed with me.


----------



## Gr3iz

Just be patient. Jump in where you feel you can make a difference. 
I'm on the other end of the employment spectrum. I've recently retired, though I still work a few contract jobs each year. I mainly felt I was too old to learn all the new tricks! I'm old school, came from an electronics technician background. I've worked in most aspects of technology, from R&D tech to assembly line tech to repair tech to IT. I'm definitely a hardware guy, software baffles me ... ;-)
Best of luck!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Just be patient. Jump in where you feel you can make a difference.
> I'm on the other end of the employment spectrum. I've recently retired, though I still work a few contract jobs each year. I mainly felt I was too old to learn all the new tricks! I'm old school, came from an electronics technician background. I've worked in most aspects of technology, from R&D tech to assembly line tech to repair tech to IT. I'm definitely a hardware guy, software baffles me ... ;-)
> Best of luck!


I feel the same . I think I am too old to learn or even consider employment since I am heading toward middle age. It does seem like it is much more difficult to retain information as you age. I am also slightly old school as I still use a laptop for social media and all other needs. I prefer laptops over cell phones. I do not care for the tiny buttons and the spelling errors regarding cell phones. Though, I do use my cell phone only if I am with my husband and I am waiting in the car for entertainment purposes, like music, games or chatting with friends. We have a phone charger in our car. I know that if the battery starts running low I just charge it. As far as software it can be stressful, especially if you are into coding. I had my experiences with coding since I took a course in college and was required to download and use Netbeans and Zybooks. Java compiler is very unforgiving if you forget the ; after typing the code or if you do not align the white space correctly, the program would fail to compile. I did fairly well in the course and received a C average in the course. Programming can be very complex. One tiny mistake could cause a fatal error.


----------



## Gr3iz

To get started, you may want to consider 1st tier tech support. It is a high burnout position for anyone with any ambition, but it would introduce you to the ranks. I'm not sure what kind of employment history you currently have, but this would provide some technical skills to spice up your resume. No sense wasting your education ...
Contract work is not too bad. You may find a place you enjoy working and find an opportunity to plug for a full-time position. Many companies hire this way. It gives them an opportunity to see what you're made of and how you fit in with the others in the organization.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I feel that I am not ready for a position until I regain the skills necessary and feel that tech guy will refresh my memory and I can possibly gain insight on the newest technology since there are a wide variety of sources in this forum. I joined this forum to practice my skills in preparation for work but I am making too many embarrassing mistakes and feel that if I attempt employment too soon that I will be left go as soon as I start sadly. I still need to pass the certification exam and its now too late to join testout because you need an instructor as well as the labs are pricey. When I stop embarrassing myself in this forum and I can find a way to pass the certification exam, than I will know i'm ready for employment.

I don't know how I managed to receive a high honor 4.0 GPA at the AS degree level Computer Information Science with the concentration of networking and a 3.7 GPA B.A level degree Cybersecurity program but I managed to succeed. The funny part is I rarely made mistakes in the discussion forums in online college and read the questions very carefully but in this forum I make way to many mistakes and that is a big no no in a realistic workplace. That's my reason for joining this forum. 

However, I do think the reason is that the dynamics of this forum is entirely different from online college. We students were permitted to repeat what other students type as long as we cited their source and as a reflective listening strategie and I am not used to being told that I am not permitted to do so in this forum. Of course I understand why. The reason is the forum can fill pretty quickly leaving lengthy post to read. You should see how quickly our discussion forums in online college filled. Our post were blown up pretty large and would be like location specific information in contrast to locating a needle in a haystack. 

My strongest area of interest is remote desk help support as a computer and server support specialist who specialises in computer troubleshooting, virus removal and internet connectivity troubleshooting (Via Phone for internet). That's my true passion.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, I think we've hijacked this thread enough. I'll just leave it at *good luck*! Learn from your mistakes and don't be too afraid.


----------



## dotty999

Hijack over, thank God for that!


----------



## Johnny b

My name is John, but people eventually get over it .

Hi Dottie


----------



## dotty999

Imagine being called dotty by name and by nature


----------



## Johnny b

Why would anyone want to call me 'dotty'?


I might stagger around from time to time, but I do have an excuse


----------



## dotty999

Johnny b said:


> Why would anyone want to call me 'dotty'?
> 
> 
> I might stagger around from time to time, but I do have an excuse


I meant moi but I'm sure you knew that


----------



## Gr3iz

I thought I was off topic! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Of course you know many do go off topic at times but rarely moi


----------



## Gr3iz

Of course, my dear ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I sense you don't believe me


----------



## Johnny b

Now, now....











LOL!


----------



## dotty999

and now is another day complete with heavy rain and high winds!


----------



## Johnny b

Good morning dotty 

Cold here. 15f from Weather.com

I need a coffee.


----------



## jebc

I searched it on google to find free computer help


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope you have found it!


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcome to TSG!! It's a good place to visit. Make yourselves comfortable ...


----------



## Driftbaby

I was searching about some WIndows 10 issues and got here. It seems to be a very nice and active forum to be honest


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

I searched "Free Tech Support" on google many years ago and it brought me to this site.Have stuck with this site ever since.


----------



## Couriant

@TechGuy is this thread pinned?


----------



## Cookiegal

Couriant said:


> @TechGuy is this thread pinned?


I'm not TechGuy and I don't play him on TV either but yes it is pinned. 

Is it not displaying as such for you?


----------



## Couriant

Cookiegal said:


> I'm not TechGuy and I don't play him on TV either but yes it is pinned.
> 
> Is it not displaying as such for you?


I was being lazy.... 😢 I didn't look at the forum...


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

I went looking for Windows forums where I could offer my help & found this one.


----------



## Cookiegal

No problem James.


----------



## isteppenwolf

TechGuy said:


> We're always interested to hear how new members find the site. Please vote below to let us know... and don't forget to let your friends and family know about us!


I answered in the poll but since I used something other than Google I thought I would name the SE since I really like it: Startpage.com

I like that it doesn't track


----------



## RT

Sorry, sorry...
I totally was wrong about finding TSG in my previous post....
I said Google before.

Nope, was on dial-up via ATT in the year 2000, so the default search engine was Yahoo!

I know this makes a huge diff in the stats  , but technology has barely improved over the past 20 years... 
it just took a bit more time between replies back then and now costs more to be online, and though I've learned so much from being here, perhaps it has made a difference in helping folks at work, and friends with computer woes.
But I got a few Thank You's over the years, and now the grandkids tell me stuff, they correct me.

Well it's a good thing this is pinned, to prevent blah blah blah, etc.

I just wanted to update the statistics, change my vote.


----------



## Johnny b

You remember 20 years ago?
Impressive 

I remember 18 years ago.
I wondered ....who was this guy titled 'moderator' that everyone seemed to be poking fun at?
In a perverse manner, I kinda miss him lol!

We eventually got to know his real identity, The Mulderator.


----------



## isteppenwolf

LOL


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> You remember 20 years ago?
> Impressive


It took me a long time to remember that 

Quick story about Mr Mulder:
He never did insult me enough to truly offend or get me riled, though others may feel differently.
Or perhaps I chose to take him less seriously, him being a :gasp: lawyer.

But one day folks were ragging on him pretty hard and I posted a few words in his defense.
Moments later WHAM! Lightning totally fried my computer, like a sign from above 

Of course it was coincidence (I guess :shiftseyes: ) From then on, sorry Mulder, you're on your own


----------



## DakBai

TechGuy said:


> We're always interested to hear how new members find the site. Please vote below to let us know... and don't forget to let your friends and family know about us!


I found it via Google when searching for 'online tech support.'


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DakBai

Gr3iz said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thank you!


----------



## User55555555587

I found it when I was having trouble with my laptop and I searched on google “best tech support forums”


----------



## shoff

TechGuy said:


> We're always interested to hear how new members find the site. Please vote below to let us know... and don't forget to let your friends and family know about us!


I originally signed up on HelpOnThe.net in the late nineties. I was totally happy with the help I received from them, then one day they were gone and I was redirected to TechGuy. Turns out to have been a good thing. I have enjoyed the support provided here. Thank you.


----------



## Professionalgirl

User55555555587 said:


> I found it when I was having trouble with my laptop and I searched on google "best tech support forums"


Hi Daniel, We are glad to have you as a member. I believe you will enjoy his site since it has plenty of resources and even fun topics to discuss. We don't just discuss computers and technology but we discuss enjoyable topics as well as a chance to interact and get to know the members on a semi- personal level and not just the computer guy or the computer girl.

Welcome to TSG.


----------



## Gr3iz

This is as close as I come to social media! I don't do Facebook, Twitter, or any of that other nonsense ... ;-)


----------



## DavidAdderal

From Googling tech forums to Feedspot, from Feedspot to here


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> This is as close as I come to social media! I don't do Facebook, Twitter, or any of that other nonsense ... ;-)


I totally understand. Social media is bad. The people in this forum are made to treat each other with respect and kindness and this site is very well secured. I am not really a people person but I still enjoy chatting with others on occasion. I actually feel safer chatting with others online rather in person. I prefer "The Tech Guy" over social media because this site contains a better set of rules and is monitored more closely than social media and the rules here are enforced.

I know that if any of us have any problems with the other members we can report them and they will receive warning points and if the problem continues they can be banned temporarily and eventually permanently. The admins take things more serious here than social media. Social media's monitoring is inadequate and sometimes violate their own policies and are often not enforced.

I enjoy the tech skill enhancement as a highly skilled technician here in this forum. I also enjoy assisting other members to practice skill sets that I have lost due to changes in academic curriculum in online college. I lost some of my ability to resolve computer issues because I am have difficulty retaining information that I was taught so I figured "The Tech Guy" can assist with that. I am thankful for "the tech guy" for empowering the ability to retain skill sets that are lost and I want to give back to our community as an expression of gratitude to members that assisted me with skill enhancements that are very much needed in order to be successful.

One of the most exciting aspects about this site is that you do not have to be a staff member to assist other members with troubleshooting needs. That empowers our ability to accelerate above and beyond.


----------



## SmartKitty

I binged (for reward points only)"Tech help" and your site popped up. So far I have been having a very enjoyable experience. Love the site!


----------



## Professionalgirl

SmartKitty said:


> I binged (for reward points only)"Tech help" and your site popped up. So far I have been having a very enjoyable experience. Love the site!


Hi SmartKitty, I want to wish you a warm welcome to TSG. It is very nice meet you.

I also Love this site. TSG is my all time favorite forum and I prefer this site over any other forum. I have explored many other forums and none of them are nearly as nice as this site.

The staff are warming up to me and are more accepting since they had a chance to know the real me and no longer see me as a threat as anyone would when a stranger enters someone's home and it's perfectly understandable. The staff are helpful and friendly and treat the members like family. I was overall just like any other new member a total stranger to this forum. I believe I made a lot of progress over the past year. I am no longer considered a stranger. I increased friendships over the past year with the members of this forum. I have been a member of this forum for almost a year now. 

I believe I am a die hard TSG fan. I am still here.


----------



## zebanovich

From what I remember my google search string was: "top computer forums" and then removed inactive forums from the list.


----------



## crjdriver

I was researching a problem with ms office [probably office xp] Not sure if I ever found the answer however that was a LONG time ago.


----------



## Professionalgirl

zebanovich said:


> From what I remember my google search string was: "top computer forums" and then removed inactive forums from the list.


Hi Zebanovich, I stumbled across this site a couple of times years ago when I explored the web as a novice user. I believe it was a time when Windows 98 was still supported. I viewed troubleshooting information but never signed up until after I graduated from online college.

When I was a novice computer user I really messed up the computer because I thought all I had to do is update Norton and I would be good to surf the net. I clicked on ads and responded to spam emails because I honestly didn't know any better. I was kind of like an infant picking up pieces of dirt off the carpet and placing dirt in their mouth. I had no clue what spam, backdoor trojans, worm intrusions, spyware, phishing ext was until I experienced erratic behavior from the old Dell Dimension 2400 desktop with Windows XP.

The rental place I purchased the computer from instructed me to contact Microsoft's free 1-800 support service. I contacted Microsoft free support and remotely accessed my system with my permission of course and repaired my OS. Microsoft indicated that the virus protection that was pre-installed on the system was expired and was never activated. Microsoft downloaded a new free trial version and explained that the protection I had on the system is a commercial version. Microsoft support indicated my entire system was out of date. Microsoft educated me about the various type of threats that exist and how to prevent them.

When I look back I shake my head and wonder till this day, why didn't anyone educate me or warn me that these threats exist. Here I was surfing the net unprotected!! 😱

I enhance my skills after observing a Microsoft Support technician performing tasks at an advanced technical level. I picked up on those tech savvy skills and increasingly advanced 10 years prior to attending any college. I did not experience any more issues except occasional computer glitches. I assisted family and friends with computer tech issues and I was considered the go to when someone needed assistance with their computer.

Today I am an actual Computer Technician with an AS in Computer Information Science with the concentration of Networking and achieve a 4.0 GPA and advanced to a BA level Computer Information Science with the concentration of Cybersecurity with a 3.8 GPA.

All of the above events lead me to TSG so I can continue to practice and apply acquired skill sets to ensure that I do not forget. That old saying "Use it or lose it." applies. If you don't practice you will have difficulties retaining information. I am more than willing to assist other members with any computer issues they may have to ensure none of what I experienced as a novice user does not happen to them.

Of course I would need to become a malware trainee to assist members with malware removal though. Members are not permitted to assist with malware removal unless they attend one of the free approved colleges online. Malware trainees are not permitted to assist users with removal of malware unless the instructor is monitoring and approves. Malware specialist are authorised without an instructor. Malware specialist and other staff normally have badges that state their positions.

Assisting members with computer problems is my passion and I enjoy this site as one of my hobbies.


----------



## zebanovich

My first Windows for work was Windows 95 on a floppy drive PC!, and for personal use few years later I even had my own Windows 2000 soon before XP was out.

From what I remember first encounter with windows was I screw something with drivers and didn't know how to fix it, and it turned out I uninstalled the driver somehow and it had to be reinstalled. lmao what a noob


----------



## Wino

20th anniversary at TSG today. Been quite a ride. Thanks, Mike for allowing me to hang around.


----------



## Cookiegal

Wino said:


> 20th anniversary at TSG today.


Did you receive the gold watch Mike sends out? 

Congratulations on 20 years Wino.


----------



## shoff

Wino said:


> 20th anniversary at TSG today. Been quite a ride. Thanks, Mike for allowing me to hang around.


Congratulations on 20 years. I have been enjoying help from all you wonderful TechGuy support volunteers since 1999! Thank you and all for your generosity.


----------



## Wino

Cookiegal said:


> Did you receive the gold watch Mike sends out?
> 
> Congratulations on 20 years Wino.


Missed the gold watch and I guess several upgrades ago to web site, no longer get a birthday annual greeting!! I'm guessing the Jan. 1 default user birth date got flushed.


----------



## Cookiegal

Wino said:


> no longer get a birthday annual greeting


Well you get a banner, what more do you want?


----------



## Wino

Got the banner. Still waiting on watch ! Happy New Year !!!


Cookiegal said:


> Did you receive the gold watch Mike sends out?
> 
> Congratulations on 20 years Wino.


Got the banner. Still waiting on watch ! Happy New Year !!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Wino said:


> Still waiting on watch !


I think he's a bit behind on these things. I'll send him a reminder. 

Happy New Year to you too! Hopefully 2022 will be the one when we can finally get our lives back.


----------



## Wino

Cookiegal said:


> I think he's a bit behind on these things. I'll send him a reminder.
> 
> Happy New Year to you too! Hopefully 2022 will be the one when we can finally get our lives back.


Let's hope so. 2020 and 21 two of the worst years of my life. 2020 COVID killed my business; cancer tried to kill me in 21. Can't do anything about the former, but we're kicking the latter's butt.


----------



## Cookiegal

Wino said:


> but we're kicking the latter's butt.


Very glad to hear that.


----------



## Gogoseit2020

TechGuy said:


> We're always interested to hear how new members find the site. Please vote below to let us know... and don't forget to let your friends and family know about us!


I was looking for a live chat that would be open at midnight, didnt work


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry, live chat only happens about once/week and is well before midnight (unless you're in the UK) ... ;-)


----------

